# Afternoon Tree



## The Barbarian (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## weepete (Apr 4, 2016)

Pushed too far IMO


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, but I still like it!


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 4, 2016)

Has a 'paint by numbers' feel to it.


----------

